# 2002 A class wing mirrors



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi anybody know who makes the complete wing mirrors on a B584, 2002, and where to source them from?


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Try Hambiltons, they are very helpful

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/

Lel


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi there

Please see this link Wing mirrors

See my comment, speak to Sharon @ Magnum she'll sort you out.

They are used on a few vans, Hymer, Dethleffs, Adria etc.

hth

w


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Most German M/H mirrors are/were made by Hella, look through the extensive Hella online catalog linked from this page:
http://www.hella.com/hella-com/102.html?rdeLocaleAttr=en

Once you've found a part number for your mirror, contact your nearest UK Hella agent and they'll order one for you, usually at a fraction of the price charged by the M/H manufacturer.


----------

